# Bay N Bayou Outfitters Gheenoe 13 Build



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

A little update:

Well, I got the transom completely glassed in and also cut out back bench and installed the fwd bulkhead. Got to that point and had to stop because of my baby girl being born. Next on the list, install longitudinal bulkheads in rear for deck support, then lay on the deck and foam fill in the side pockets. Then we'll move to the front deck, and then to the false floor, and so on


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks.pretty good. My only.advise is to use epoxy not poly resin on your rebuild. Poly has a very weak secondary bond. Epoxy sticks to just about everything and is much stronger and waterproof. Poly will absorb water.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Good Luck! Are you using divynal or plywood?


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks. I am using plywood on this build. Want to keep it a low cost build since this is my first time experiencing fiberglass. And I've got to save some money for my new born, lol.


----------

